# Ewie turns 10,000!



## Loob

I missed the actual moment, but I'm not _too_ far behind: you're on 10,007 as I write...

Congratulations, lovely boy. Thanks for being you - you make the world a brighter place


----------



## timpeac

Ah! I noticed when it was 9,998 and thought I must get ready to say something, and then forgot!

Many congratulations ewie for your wise and witty posts.


----------



## Vanda

Euuuuuuuuuzinho!!! Como você está pesado!! Vamos comemorar!
Que venham mais 10.000 com muito bom humor e prestimosidade!


----------



## ewie

D'you know, folks, I can't remember what life was like, what I actually _did_ during my tea-breaks, before I stumbled across WordRef in November 2007 ...
Thanks to My Best Buddy Mrs. Bumface* Loob for the thread ~ _u nise old laddie i like u._
And to the lovely Tim ~ not _just_ a pretty owl in a tree, you know.
E para a Vanda esforço-me escrever algumas palavrinhas em português: obrigadão queridinha♥

*Oops: revealing our privatest pet-names there


----------



## SDLX Master

WTG Ewie! *10K Gratz on the milestone*


----------



## cuchuflete

Puxa Vida!


The Ewster's post count has nearly reached his age in doggy years IQ!

I don't know quite how the forums have withstood so much wit and wisdom, but I'm grateful that
you are here, sprinkling so much good plain talk, so many retruécanos, the most vile punes, warm and friendly phrases, and coining nicknames the likes of which might send many a fine man to the gallows.

Congratulations to ewie, and many thanks.


Fondly,
Great Uncle Wilbur

Yeah, like he said!
cuchu
​


----------



## olivinha

Uau, 10.000, parabéns por tão respeitável marca. 
You have no idea how much you've taught me and, most importantly, how much you've made me laugh.
Cute, intelligent and with a sense of humour: lo tienes todo, guapo.
Um beijo,
O


----------



## JamesM

Thanks for all the fun on the forum and behind the scenes, Ewie. You are a treasure. 

     

James


----------



## la_machy

Hi, Ewie.
I have not had the opportunity to share a thread with you, but I've read some of your posts and always they are very interesting.
I congratulate you of heart and wish 10000 you more.


Saludos
Marie


----------



## audiolaik

Well, what can I say sitting on a _beach_ sipping vodka and looking around for some hot laydees. You do know that I've always appreciated your help, your clever and witty responses. So, let me put it straight: Congratulations, my dear friend! Just keep writing and this world will be more bearable!
I'll drink to your 10,000 posts!

Audio


----------



## piraña utria

ewie said:


> D'you know, folks, I can't remember what life was like, what I actually _did_ during my tea-breaks, before I stumbled across WordRef in November 2007 ...
> Thanks to My Best Buddy Mrs. Bumface* Loob for the thread ~ _u nise old laddie i like u._
> And to the lovely Tim ~ not _just_ a pretty owl in a tree, you know.
> E para a Vanda esforço-me escrever algumas palavrinhas em português: obrigadão queridinha♥
> 
> *Oops: revealing our privatest pet-names there


 
Oh dear, don't leave me out from your inner circle.

Congratulations, my friend! I want you to know that you are and amazing mod and human being.

A huge hug,


----------



## bibliolept

Congratulations, dear Ewester.

Keep your brushes wet and your powder dry.


----------



## Angel.Aura

What?? 
Bravo, I love your posts.


----------



## Revontuli

*1o.ooo!!!!*(A number that is 9324 light years away from me.For now)

It just shows how much help and joy you've been here, Ewie Thank you for all your help and friendship, for your wonderful and witty posts which have always made me laugh.


----------



## ewie

*Many thanks / Muchas gracias / Obrigadinho / Teşekkür ederim / Dziękuję*, folks ~ what a nice bunch of people you are


audiolaik said:


> hot laydees


_Oh dear, you've spelt 'laddies' wrong again, Mr.Laik.  See post #4 above.  I hope you were *fully-dressed* when you wrote that post.
_


----------



## Joca

Parabéns, Ewie! Nesse ritmo, você chega logo aos 11 mil! Aos 20 mil, quero dizer.

Na sua foto, você mais parece um "bodybuilder" que um "language-builder", se é que isso existe . Por isso, deve fazer sucesso entre as "laydees", quero dizer "ladies" . 

Abraços,
JC


----------



## audiolaik

ewie said:


> _Oh dear, you've spelt 'laddies' wrong again, Mr.Laik. See post #4 above. I hope you were *fully-dressed* when you wrote that post._


 
I did it on purpose. I was just checking you, Mr ex-teacher. 



ewie said:


> _I hope you were *fully-dressed* when you wrote that post. _


 
No, I wasn't. In fact, I was in the middle of a nice conversation with a blond popsy.

Again, congratulations!


----------



## Loob

Congratulations to _*you*_, young Audio!

Reverting to topic, erm...


----------



## xqby

Ewie mods us in English Only
Without him it would be lonely
His posts are prolific
And his advice is specific
Though his puns are known to be groanly


----------



## AngelEyes

You know what you are, Ewie?

You're the British equivalent of a Hallmark card.

_*...Cue the harp and violins...*_

1. You make me laugh. 
2. You make me groan - _in a pure, totally innocent way_.
3. You make me really want to read your words because:
a. You're never mean.
b. You never abuse your MOD-power.
c. You make me laugh.

Oh...I guess I already listed that last one. Well, it deserves two mentions, at least. 

You're what I call a one-in-a-million, decent human being. We need more of those right now.

_Plus, you've got a wonderful aura, too. When's the last time you heard *that*?_

*Congratulations* on your 10,000 points of light, sonny-boy.

*AngelEyes*


----------



## Topsie

*Congratulations Ewie!
*


----------



## ewie

Thanks too, Joca / XQ / Angeliña / La Topsie


----------



## Kevin Beach

Bout time you go' a propah job init? Wouldn't av so much time ter post then


----------



## chamyto

Although a bit late.....

Congratulations as well.


----------



## Tagarela

Parabéns, Ewie! 

Comments like yours don't let me give up from reading O.Henry


----------

